# lokalen Webserver einrichten



## Ador (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

vorweg, ich kenne mich mit der Servermaterie nicht so gut aus, habe aber jemanden im Büro, der sich mit Linux auskennt.
Ich würde gerne lokal einen kompletten Webserver einrichten. Ziel des ganzen ist es, lokal verschiedene Projekte zu spiegeln und daran offline arbeiten zu können. Dabei hätte ich gerne ein Plesk oder Confixx, womit ich praktisch wie bei einem klassischen Reseller-Webhostingtarif selbst neue "Kunden" anlegen kann um dort die Projekte mit ganz unterschiedlichen Einstellungen (PHP Version usw.) zum laufen zu bringen.
Tja, leider fehlt mir so recht der Ansatz, wie man das macht 
Bis jetzt habe ich nur verschiedene Server und Webohostingtarife gemietet, nun benötige ich das aber lokal.

Server ist derzeit mit openSUSE vorhanden.


----------



## ikosaeder (5. Dezember 2014)

Du bekommst verschiedene Webserver direkt aus den OpenSuse Repositories. Diese sind aber unter Umständen eingeschränkt. Für eine individuelle Konfiguration könntest du z.B. den Apachen selbst nehmen.
http://httpd.apache.org/
Viele Entwickler benutzen Xammp
https://www.apachefriends.org/de/index.html?ModPagespeed=noscript
Das ist ein Apache Webserver mit PHP Perl und Mysql vorkonfiguriert und einfach zu installiern. Allerdings ist der speziell auf Entwicklung ausgerichtet und nicht für den produktiv Einsatz gedacht. Aber du möchtest ja lokal entwickeln.
Was Plesk betrifft: Die Lizenzen liegen bei 35$ /Month willst du das wirklich?


----------



## Ador (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, das werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Die Lizenzgebühren wären schon ok, wenn das damit dann sauber funktioniert. Ich habe nur ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung, wie man das Confixx oder Plesk einrichtet, denn das ist ja nur eine Verwaltungsoberfläche oder?

Bezüglich XAMPP, den haben wir aktuell auch drauf, aber da kann man die PHP Versionen nicht ändern.


----------



## ComFreek (5. Dezember 2014)

Hast du dir schon einmal Tools wie Vagrant und in diesem Zusammenhang auch PuPHPet angeschaut?


----------



## ikosaeder (5. Dezember 2014)

Über Confixx brauchst du nicht mehr nachdenken, da vergibt Parallels keine neuen Lizenzen mehr. Bei der Installation von Plesk kannst du aber den Support von Parallels nutzen, wenn du schon Geld für die Lizenz bezahlst.
Was den Webserver betrifft, installiere den Apachen.
Eine Anleitung wie man verschiedene PHP -Versionen parallel nutzt findest du hier.
http://www.metod.si/multiple-php-versions-with-apache-2-fastcgi-phpfarm-on-ubuntu/
Scheint jetzt nicht so schwer zu sein, wenn man sich ein bisschen auskennt. 
Installieren eines Apachen von Hand und kompilieren von PHP -Versionen ist allerdings nicht so einfach. Wenn dein Kollege sich gut auskennt wird das aber auch gehen. 
Wichtig ist, das ihr euch die Logfiles anguckt wenn was nicht funktioniert (evt. Loglevel anpassen) sonst ist das sehr frustrierend. 
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/logs.html
Auf dem lokalen Server ist es sinnvoll beim Einrichten temporär die Firewall abzuschalten, insbesondere, wenn man sich mit Serverkonfiguration noch nicht so auskennt. Sonst sucht man Fehler, die durch geblockte Ports verursacht werden lange in den Konfigfiles. 
Ihr müsst euch nur vorher klarmachen, welche Module und PHP Erweiterungen ihr braucht und welche nicht.


----------

